# Topic for Project (help needed!!)



## vikkiandmonica (31 March 2011)

Hey all, I was just wondering if anyone could suggest a topic to do my EPQ on? I have to write a 5000 word essay and do a presentation on a subject, and am thinking of doing a horse based one. I want to do a horsey illness ideally. 

Some ideas so far:

~ To what extent is obesity the main cause of laminitis

~ To what extent does laminitis in young horses lead to Cushing's in later life


That's all I have so far. 

Thanks for any advice


----------



## equestrianabbie (31 March 2011)

If you have to write that many words then make sure you do something you're passionate about.  That could be anything from stopping equine cruelty to your favourite riding disipline.

Good luck!


----------



## dozzie (31 March 2011)

The first one would probably yield more information tbh. 

The second one would be hard tbh and not sure you would find evidence of laminitis leading to cushings.

What about "how does foot conformation impact on the long term soundness of the competition horse?"

You could look at 3 different issues and the impact they have, then consider ways to treat them..


----------



## Queenbee (31 March 2011)

Take it from me, writing 5000 words on a subject that you are passionate about is nothing, another idea would be genetics and selective breeding in horses, possibly for colour.

You could open with an overview of genetics, talking about dominance, recessive, the main colours and the effects of breeding.

You could then focus on the selective breeding and impacts of genetics on colour in specific 'types' of horses and the impact that this has.


or, the effect of breeding for racing on the physiology of a TB.

or an investigation into different types of training methods.

The arguments: barefoot v's shod. (would make for a great debate, investigation and presentation)

dozzie, also has a good idea.

What ever you chose, 'overview, investigate, debate, conclude, use examples to back up any arguments.  Again remember that in no time at all you will have written 5000, so be consice, and remember your audience may not be horsey and factor this into your language and presentation.

Good luck


----------



## Natch (31 March 2011)

vikkiandmonica said:



			Hey all, I was just wondering if anyone could suggest a topic to do my EPQ on? I have to write a 5000 word essay and do a presentation on a subject, and am thinking of doing a horse based one. I want to do a horsey illness ideally. 

Some ideas so far:

~ To what extent is obesity the main cause of laminitis

~ To what extent does laminitis in young horses lead to Cushing's in later life


That's all I have so far. 

Thanks for any advice 

Click to expand...

Scuse me miss, whats an EPQ?

What about:
Wastage in the thoroughbred industry (or dressage, showjumping...)

Fell pony disease (new research just out on that)

Advances in our understanding of foot function and how this applies into practice

The prevelance of stereotypies on a certain type of yard

The role of fertilisers/intensively managed pasture in equine laminitis

How much of a problem do Strangles carriers represent to the horse population of the UK?

EIA, investigations into the reported cases in the UK and abroad, and recommendations on how to protect the UK herd

Advances in Sweet itch prevention and management

Correlation between frequency of dental examinations with body condition score

I'm sure I could think of others...


----------



## vikkiandmonica (31 March 2011)

Thanks for all the advice! You've given me much to consider! (which is hard as I really need to decide over the weekend  )

Naturally, an EPQ stands for Extra Project Qualification, you get a grade in it for A* to E or whatever, and has the same number of UCAS points as half an A level, and a lot of universities are now looking for it


----------



## Natch (31 March 2011)

Aaaaahhh gotcha! Sounds interesting, I would have loved to have done a horsey subject as part of my A and A/S levels! Echo the other poster who said consider your audience, maybe choose something which a) isn't going to have very gross pictures, and b) is easily understood and followed with minimal knowledge about horses.

If you did something about biomechanics, you could capture the interest of your assessor if they are even vaguely biology or engineering minded.

I'm trying to think what else could be of general interest: maybe some of the challenges facing the ponies on Exmoor, New Forest, etc, from overpopulation to RTAs?

Bits is a key interest area of mine at the moment, and there is a really good video of the mechanics of how they work on you tube - search Dr cook/bitless bridle (and excuse the emotive language, that seems to be standard with Mr Cook!).

Or how about what CR's are discussing at the moment, with fixing portable XC fences, rotational falls, frangible pins, new safety technology (the Kan, Exo, Point 2 and harnessed safety top hats).

One more - high viz, and its role in preventing RTAs. Maybe the BHS will share its accident report data with you?

Maybe I'd better stop now, I'm getting carried away.


----------



## vikkiandmonica (31 March 2011)

Yeah, I might do something like that. They are very strict in that I can't do any topics covered by my biology or chemistry AS/A level course of anything, although I don't think any of these suggestions will do. 

Thank you guys


----------



## Emily91 (31 March 2011)

I was going to do this last year when I took my A-levels but had to pull out because of other comitments.

The biggest tip I can give you is to do some research first!! I was going to do it on grass sickness originally. But found that I couldnt find many science based reasearch papers that were readily available. 

I would also suggest you keep it as braod as possible. 

Maybe try something like AI techniques and their benefits over natural breeding? 

Maybe compare nutrition for horses in differnt types and degrees of work?

If i think of any others i will let you know


----------

